# Alles hat ein Ende...



## Compucase (28. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,
heute möchte ich mich persönlich von euch verabschieden. Zum Monatsende werde ich die Compucase Europe GmbH (und damit auch COUGAR) verlassen. Ich habe die Marke COUGAR von Anfang an betreut, der Start liegt bereits drei Jahre zurück. Es war eine sehr schöne Zeit, besonders hier bei euch in den Foren. In all dieser Zeit hat sich auch die eine oder andere Freundschaft entwickelt von denen ich hoffe dass diese auch über den Beruf hinaus fortgeführt werden können. 

Ich danke euch für den entgegengebrachten Respekt, das Vertrauen und die unzähligen Kommentare die uns bei der Weiterentwicklung der Produkte sicher geholfen haben.

Ab Donnerstag, den 01.12.2011, wird mein Kollege Stefan diesen und alle weiteren „Compucase“ Accounts übernehmen, behandelt ihn genauso wie Ihr mich in den letzten drei Jahren behandelt habt.

Vielen Dank.
Christian Verfuerth


----------



## Ahab (28. November 2011)

Dann alles Gute von mir!  Darf man fragen wohin es dich zieht?


----------



## hempsmoker (28. November 2011)

Hau rein!


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

WTF?!?

Und wen soll ich jetzt auf der Cebit und via PN die ganze Zeit mit meinen lästigen Fragen nerven?! 

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem alles gute für die Zukunft! Und ein fettes "Danke!" für all die tolle Arbeit und die netten Gespräche auf der Cebit und hier im Forum!


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

Viel Spaß Christian,
ich werde dich trotzdem weiter auf Facebook nerven  
Wo zieht es dich denn hin?

Achja ganz vergessen:
Vielen Dank für deine tolle Arbeit hier und bei Cougar


----------



## Compucase (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,


  ich werde ab sofort die Arbeit von Herrn Verfürth fortführen.
  Ich hoffe auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch, gute und nette Kontakte + Gespräche.


  Bei Fragen oder Problemen rund um unsere Produktpalette einfach eine PN an mich.


  Vielen Dank
  Stefan Schwolle


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

Na dann herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2011)

willkommen


----------

